# Roamio Basic internal temperature



## nickb6 (Mar 3, 2012)

Does anyone know what the internal temperature should be in the Roamio? Mine is reporting 45 degrees Celsius, while my premieres are in the 30's. I was moving the Roamio and noticed the right side was very warm to the touch.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

My Roamio Plus with upgraded HD is running 43 degrees


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

I remember my Tivo HD's used to run at 42C all the time. I think the Series 2 were even hotter than that, I cant remember.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

Mines been 45 to 46 since I got it. Plenty of ventilation. The HDD side is not whats warm, its the board side and Im glad they segregated them. My S3 THX was about 48 all the time.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Mine with 3TB HD is at 43.


----------



## emerz (Aug 18, 2007)

My Roamio+ with 3TB drive is reporting 39.


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

My Roamio basic with an upgraded 3TB drive is at 47C while recording two programs.

It's also very nice


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

nickb6 said:


> Does anyone know what the internal temperature should be in the Roamio? Mine is reporting 45 degrees Celsius, while my premieres are in the 30's. I was moving the Roamio and noticed the right side was very warm to the touch.


It will largely depend on ambient temperature and the location but 45C is fine.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

Just looking at all the dvr's I have had and their operating temps, i would not worry about 50C.

Granted cooler is always better.


----------



## RockinRay (Aug 25, 2004)

emerz said:


> My Roamio+ with 3TB drive is reporting 39.


+1 - same for mine.


----------

